# Bildschirmskalierung per vbscript ???



## henning1960 (30. Oktober 2017)

Hallo liebe vbscript-Profis,
bin neu hier im Forum und weiß noch nicht, ob ich richtig vorgehe, wenn ich hier eine Frage stelle, nach deren Antwort ich verzweifelt suche.
Ich benutze Windows 10 und habe einen ziemlich großen Bildschirm, bei dem ich wegen der Lesbarkeit eine Skalierung von 150 % eingestellt habe. Für manche Anwendungen muss ich aber kurzzeitig auf 125 % umstellen und würde das gern anstatt über die Systemsteuerung über ein Script machen. Ich gehe davon aus, dass die Einstellung irgendwo in der Registry gespeichert ist und eigentlich per vbs änderbar sein müsste. Liege ich da richtig? Und kann mir jemand sagen, wo ich da eine Änderung vornehmen muss? Vielen Dank im voraus.


----------



## Timmo (6. November 2017)

Guter Plan eigentlich! Ich habe zwar keine Ahnung, wie das gehen soll (bin ebenfalls eher als Laie hier unterwegs), würde mich aber auch sehr über eine Antwort freuen


----------

